# Street level shots of Latin America´s fashion and design capital



## Maria Theresa (Jul 1, 2005)

Oscar Freire street, Sao Paulo.

Pics by forumer tchello
1








2








3








4








5








6








7








8








9








10








11








12


----------



## Maria Theresa (Jul 1, 2005)

13








14








15








16








17








18








19








20








21








22








23








24








25








26








27


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Simply Perfect!!


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Love this style of photography! Down at street level! A lot more of the same would be well appreciated.


----------



## pixel2008 (Sep 18, 2008)

Sao Paulo looks nice from this perspective. :cheers:


----------



## Ian (Nov 26, 2006)

Hey mary, aren't you tired of always posting the same kind of pics on every thread you make??? 

Those supposedly cool people together on that tiny part of the city... I mean, nothing against Sao Paulo as a whole... but i just think these threads don't make justice to such a great city...


----------



## omaru24 (Dec 20, 2007)

LA???? no, not really but is NICE!

I know that yo want to show the pretty face of your hometown but let show other faces from the city.

PD: REally good pic the one with the old couple in front Mont Blanc!!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pics from this area, street of Sao Paulo  Oscar Freire street: the name of the street has anything to do with Oscar Freire, the cyclist?


----------



## Carlos Teixeira (Jun 19, 2009)

great pics buddy... Jardin's town is amazing... the best in L.A


----------



## melbstud (Mar 26, 2008)

south americans are hot hot hot hot hot.


----------



## Maria Theresa (Jul 1, 2005)

melbstud said:


> south americans are hot hot hot hot hot.


simply the hottest people in this planet.


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

^^
:yes:
Good pics!


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

^^..nice pics mary....and yes...brazilians are hot..


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

very nice part of the city, very trendy


----------



## speed_demon (Jun 2, 2007)

Ian said:


> I mean, nothing against Sao Paulo as a whole... but i just think these threads *don't make justice* to such a great city...


WTF?! Have you ever been to Sao Paulo? I bet no yet, right? Ttake a little visit before posting what you posted, ok?


----------



## intensivecarebear (Feb 2, 2006)

^^I actually kind of agree with Ian, I mean a city like Sao Paulo isn't great because of its rich and beautiful people. So then what does do justice to Sao Paulo?? Since you live there, why don't you take pics and show us instead of being so defensive?:dunno: Why is that every thread about anything Brazilian always shows either the 'perfect' rich areas with all the beautiful people or the shitty favelas? Showing just the rich parts of Brazil is boring because you know what, they look and dress and act exactly like rich people from Europe, N America, etc. I want to see more of Brazil than what I constantly get from Maria's threads, no offense, it just gets old after awhile


----------



## MexiQuebecois (Sep 22, 2008)

Great pictures indeed but the flamboyant titles are very debatable.


----------



## MexiQuebecois (Sep 22, 2008)

intensivecarebear said:


> ^^I actually kind of agree with Ian, I mean a city like Sao Paulo isn't great because of its rich and beautiful people. So then what does do justice to Sao Paulo?? Since you live there, why don't you take pics and show us instead of being so defensive?:dunno: Why is that every thread about anything Brazilian always shows either the 'perfect' rich areas with all the beautiful people or the shitty favelas? Showing just the rich parts of Brazil is boring because you know what, they look and dress and act exactly like rich people from Europe, N America, etc. I want to see more of Brazil than what I constantly get from Maria's threads, no offense, it just gets old after awhile


I agree with you in a way here. I don't have a problem with anyone posting pictures of a developed part of a city because sometimes it is done to change that misconception that some people have about a place, especially with Latin American countries. Surprisingly some people up to these days still believe that Latin America is all dirt poor and without any decent infrastructure.
What gets to me are the flamboyant titles like the one used above. I think Sao Paulo looks freaking amazing and it is high on my travelling list, I would actually visit Sao Paulo first before going to some of those awesome Brazilian beaches, but you just can't use those titles and expect nobody to say anything, it is bound to happen and I think we can all agree here that some people, especially those from cities like Buenos Aires or Mexico City would disagree with the title, call it a biased opinion if you want but it is bound to happen.


----------



## PlayasCity (Aug 10, 2008)

MexiQuebecois said:


> Great pictures indeed but the flamboyant titles are very debatable.


And I'd add that even the title of "capital" is debatable...


----------



## speed_demon (Jun 2, 2007)

intensivecarebear said:


> ^^I actually kind of agree with Ian, I mean a city like Sao Paulo isn't great because of its rich and beautiful people. So then what does do justice to Sao Paulo?? Since you live there, why don't you take pics and show us instead of being so defensive?:dunno: Why is that every thread about anything Brazilian always shows either the 'perfect' rich areas with all the beautiful people or the shitty favelas? Showing just the rich parts of Brazil is boring because you know what, they look and dress and act exactly like rich people from Europe, N America, etc. I want to see more of Brazil than what I constantly get from Maria's threads, no offense, it just gets old after awhile


Yes, ok, that's your opinion, I respect but what you don't seem to understand is that São Paulo is a rich city and that's not the only rich part in the city like Ian said "only a little piece of the city". What affects me as a brazilian, inhabitant of Sao Paulo Brasil is when a foreigner imagine the country and quickly associate it with favelas from Rio de Janeiro before visiting. We don't hide the reality like some other latin countries do, but we're tired of being associated with poverty. The country has economical problems, yes, it has, but there is also life quality, it has a lot of rich and unknown History. In the past Sao Paulo was even more elitist, like 80% more elitist than nowadays, what is being depicted is the reality. It look like people want to see poverty eternally in Brasil in order to boast themselves, "Ohh I live in a rich country, look how poor they are..poor them....ohhhh". Why nobody talks about poverty in Argentina? They don't show it, and everyone applause Argentina and think they're very "european"! Huh!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thank you then :cheers1:


----------



## HudsonSa (Jul 16, 2005)

Dragnet said:


> Lol, that quote was funny. If you want to buy a vacation home in brazil what city do you recomend, reference low violence and poverty factor?


Florianópolis. One of the highest standard of living and lowest violence rate among brazilian capitals. Also a very beautiful city with some of the nicests beaches in the country.


----------



## salaverryo (Apr 3, 2008)

T-shirts, polo shirts, Bermuda shorts, jeans, tennis shoes, sandals... Very original. Fashion capital? I don't think so!


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

salaverryo said:


> T-shirts, polo shirts, Bermuda shorts, jeans, tennis shoes, sandals... Very original. Fashion capital? I don't think so!


Maria Thereza suffer of lack of modesty. Buenos Aires is much, but much more ahead in this field than SP, for Christ sake!


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

I would've never guessed that by looking at all of her threads. :lol:


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

elbart089 said:


> I would've never guessed that by looking at all of her threads. :lol:


What make a country great is not its size or the wealthy of its upperclass, but the education, the low levels of poverty and social violence, the welfare of the population. Look at some countries like Switzerland, or Belgium, or Chile, or Uruguai. One never could say they are not "Great" countries!


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs (Jul 9, 2007)

As a person who isn't from Latin America, I can tell you first Sao Paulo comes to my mind when I think Latin America's fashion city. Probably because of good marketing of Sao Paulo's fashion week altough I've never been in any Latin American city.


----------



## Jorge M (Jun 11, 2008)

Excuse me, Wey. It's best to post it here.


*Milan upends New York as Top Fashion Capital*

_Paris, Rome, London follow.
*Hong Kong and Sao Paulo break into the Top 10*
Barcelona and Miami surge. Mumbai outdistances Delhi.
_


_Austin, Texas. July 20, 2009_. Milan has upended New York after a five year reign as the Top Fashion Capital in the Global Language Monitor’s annual global survey. Topping the list for 2009 were Milan, New York, Paris, Rome and London follow. Other top movers included Hong Kong and Sao Paulo, who broke into the Top 10, while Barcelona and Miami surged. In the ever-tightening battle for the Subcontinent Mumbai outdistanced Delhi, while Sydney further outdistanced Melbourne.

“The global economic restructuring has affected the fashion industry just as it has touched everything else,” said Millie L. Payack, director and fashion correspondent for the Global Language Monitor. “The catwalks were still crowded though with the lights dimmer, the hype a bit more restrained, and ‘recessionistas,’ of course, thriving”.

Though Milan dethroning New York, the Big Five (Milan, New York, Paris, Rome, and London) continued their domination of global fashion.

The world ‘rag’ business is estimated to be over three trillion USD. Regional rankings are provided below.

This exclusive ranking is based upon GLM’s Predictive Quantities Index, a proprietary algorithm that tracks words and phrases in print and electronic media, on the Internet and throughout the blogosphere. The words and phrases are tracked in relation to their frequency, contextual usage and appearance in global media outlets.

The Top Thirty Fashion Capitals, change from 2008 ranking, and commentary follow.

1. Milano (+3) – Not only overtakes New York but also Rome and Paris.

2. New York (-1) – Knocked out of Top Spot by Milano after a five-year run.

3. Paris (0) – No 1. in our hearts but No. 3 in the media.

4. Rome (-2) — The Eternal City still reigns strong.

5. London (0) – London remains the laggard of the Fashion Elite.

6. Los Angeles (0) – Holding its own at No. 6.

7. Hong Kong (+4) – Leaps over Sydney and Tokyo to seize the lead in Asia/Pacific.

*8. Sao Paulo (+25) – A remarkable rise, now dominating the Latin-American scene.*

9. Sydney (-2) – Solidly in the Top 10 while Melbourne sinks.

10. Las Vegas (-2) – Intense media spotlight ensures a top ranking.

11. Dubai (+1) – An unlimited budget continually exceeded.

12. Tokyo (-2) – Loses a bit of luster as it slips out of the Top 10.

13. Miami (+13) – Driven by its dominance in swimwear.

14. Barcelona (+11) – Takes the Iberian spotlight.

15. Shanghai (-2) — Now third in the China/Japan rivalry.

16. Mumbai (+6) – In neck-and-neck race for primacy on the Subcontinent.

17. New Delhi (+7) – Both Delhi and Mumbai break into Top 20.

18. Rio de Janeiro (+12) – Comes on strong but Sao Paulo is stronger.

19. Berlin (-10) – Hurt by weak showing in the ‘haute’ category.

20. Singapore (-6) – Fashion infrastructure strong, but hurt by the economy.

21. Madrid (-6) – Barcelona takes the Iberian crown.

22. Moscow (-6) – Remains strong as it drops out of the Top 20.

23. Santiago (-6) – Now third behind Sao Paulo and Rio in Latin America.

24. Buenos Aires (-4) – Strong in new interpretations of classic fashion.

25. Melbourne (-7) — Slips out of Top 20 as Sydney strives ahead.

26. Stockholm (-7) – Tops in Scandinavia with Copenhagen No. 2.

27. Bangkok (+7) – Breaks into the top tier of Asian Fashion.

28. Krakow (-1) – Hold an increasingly intriguing niche in Middle Europe.

29. Prague (-1) – Strengthening its position as a fashion capitol.

30. Mexico City (Not Listed) – First time on the list.

Others in the ranking in order: Dallas, Toronto, Montreal, Copenhagen, Amsterdam, Frankfurt

Johannesburg, Cape Town, Atlanta


*Regional Rankings:

Asia and Oceania: Hong Kong, Sydney, Tokyo, Shanghai, Singapore, Melbourne, Bangkok

Europe: Milano, Paris, Rome, London, Barcelona, Berlin, Madrid, Stockholm, (Copenhagen, Amsterdam, Frankfurt)

India: Mumbai, New Delhi

Latin America: Sao Paulo, Rio de Janeiro, Santiago, Buenos Aries, Mexico City

Middle and Eastern Europe: Moscow, Krakow, Prague

Middle East and Africa: Dubai, (Johannesburg, Cape Town)

North America: New York, LA, Las Vegas, Miami, (Dallas, Toronto, Montreal, Atlanta)*


http://www.languagemonitor.com/news/milan-upends-new-york-as-top-fashion-capital




*So, this is where the title of the thread comes from.* This time, Maria Theresa is just being sincere. Stop hating.


----------



## mariano_mza (Jul 15, 2007)

Hermoso Sao Paulo, definitivamente me atrae esta ciudad! (Y) eso si, demasiado competitivo el título! Saludos, hermosa ciudad!


----------



## intensivecarebear (Feb 2, 2006)

TEBC said:


> burn in hell


jeez did you forget to take your midol this morning? I think he was joking dude:|



TEBC said:


> There are zillions of SP threads here in SSC if u want to see the "other face" of the city, the best one is from guto, Sao Paulo the megalopolis in the urban showcase, i dont think Mary Theresa should put photos here from favela or anything else. this is not the theme of the thread!!
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=40362190#post40362190


the whole point of what I said is that people like maria theresa who are only obsessed with showing rich parts of brazil in a rather condescending way as well as people who only want to see favelas are both equally annoying b/c they all seem to suffer from an inferiority complex. That's my observation anyway. IMO most threads show either perfect rich areas or horrid slums, with very little in between to give viewers a real idea of sao paulo I think. But I just checked out guto's thread and it really showed sao paulo in all its variety and energy as a big city. I really like it, so thanks for the recommendation


----------



## movic (Jul 1, 2006)

silence.kit said:


> Fashionable, shallow people don't make a city great.


Specially if it is only a small minority.


----------



## chris_maiden (Dec 3, 2006)

Sampa is ok, but Rio is the best 

Great photos!


----------



## felipevarig787 (May 24, 2008)

OWMGGGGG
Stop to say that São Paulo has a zilions of Favelas, in this thread.......Start to say how the City it's pretty and Modern in that thread...The title says Latin America´s fashion and design capital.

The Top Thirty Fashion Capitals, change from 2008 ranking, and commentary follow.

Latin America: Sao Paulo, Rio de Janeiro, Santiago, Buenos Aries, Mexico City


----------



## Maria Theresa (Jul 1, 2005)

HudsonSa said:


> Florianópolis. One of the highest standard of living and lowest violence rate among brazilian capitals. Also a very beautiful city with some of the nicests beaches in the country.


I would say the same.


----------



## Wey (Jul 8, 2008)

movic said:


> Specially if it is only a small minority.


Not as small as you tend to indicate - or would prefere to believe...


----------



## Fern~Fern* (Nov 27, 2005)

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> Precisely! But São Paulo is, ( despite the socials problems ), by far, *one of the richest cities in the planet*, you know.


 
^ Oh come now.... where's you're source and what are you basing this on?


----------



## Wey (Jul 8, 2008)

Fern~Fern* said:


> ^ Oh come now.... where's you're source and what are you basing this on?


For Bernoulli's sake...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/São_Paulo

READ!

In *2005* it was already in position 19 among the richest cities in the world, an that was long before the crisis, in which SP still managed to make a 7% growth for 2008, and this year is expected to grow another 6.5% (Brazil is expected to grow around 0.5%). Now, take those numbers, and pass them thorugh the current exchange rate (US$ 1 = R$ 1,86), that is FAR superior to the one taken in account in the last ressearch, and you'll have the present biggest economy in LatAm!

Happy now!?


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Fern~Fern* said:


> ^ Oh come now.... where's you're source and what are you basing this on?


I think Wey has already answered your question. You can confirm it here:http://www.citymayors.com/statistics/richest-cities-2005.html..But I also think that you've got to go back to the books!


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

Actually they are right about Sao Paulo been one of the richest cities in the world, here is the list:








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_cities_by_GDP


----------



## movic (Jul 1, 2006)

I didn't know Buenos Aires had a bigger economy.


----------



## legal (Aug 19, 2003)

movic said:


> I didn't know Buenos Aires had a bigger economy.


This list is as old as my grandpa....
SP's economy is bigger than Mex City and Bs Aires.

Regardless of that fact, Maria Thereza was right: SP IS the fashion capital of Latinamerica.


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

The list is from 2005


----------



## legal (Aug 19, 2003)

elbart089 said:


> The list is from 2005


yep, as old as my grandpa


----------



## Maria Theresa (Jul 1, 2005)

legal said:


> yep, as old as my grandpa


:lol:


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

jiji


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

legal said:


> yep, as old as my grandpa


It seems that you're just a spermatozoid...


----------



## rajesh jagetia (Aug 1, 2009)

Sao paulo is a great city. I would love to visit whenever I get chance.


----------



## amsincero1 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice pics ! :cheers:


----------



## Tom... (Jul 11, 2008)

Wonderfoul City!


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Feb 10, 2005)

hahaa...


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

LOL Any new updates on the way at all??


----------



## Tom... (Jul 11, 2008)

More photos, not only of this area, but other areas that we can see this stores and shops, AMAZING


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

nice photos


----------



## Maria Theresa (Jul 1, 2005)

Parisian Girl said:


> LOL Any new updates on the way at all??


Sure!

The superb Jardins area, Sao Paulo.

Pics by forumer Felix Madero.


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Missing Calvin Klein and, of course you won't find it in Brazil (and I don't understand why, what makes me hate Jobs), Apple Store...


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Maria Theresa said:


> Sure!
> 
> The superb Jardins area, Sao Paulo.
> 
> Pics by forumer Felix Madero.


Thx, Maria Theresa 

Some of these stores have unusual facades....quite interesting though. 

Tell me, does this "Jardins area" include others, e.g. Valentino [one of my personal favorites], Chanel, Louis Vuitton, Versace?


----------



## Gölem II (Jul 7, 2009)

elbart089 said:


> Actually they are right about Sao Paulo been one of the richest cities in the world, here is the list:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But this list is by Gdp, nothing about how rich people is.. if Sao Paolo has almost 20 million....and Washington 600.000 ....what counts is the money people have (there's the richness of a city)


----------



## Maria Theresa (Jul 1, 2005)

Parisian Girl said:


> Thx, Maria Theresa
> 
> Some of these stores have unusual facades....quite interesting though.
> 
> Tell me, does this "Jardins area" include others, e.g. Valentino [one of my personal favorites], Chanel, Louis Vuitton, Versace?


In this area you can find Versace, Louis Vuitton, Dior, Salvatore Ferragamo, Marc Jacobs, Cartier, Bulgari, Tiffany´s, Calvin Klein and also Emporio Armani.

In the newest mall in Sao Paulo, called Cidade Jardim, you can find a brand new Chanel, Hermes and Giorgio Armani. I posted a picture in this thread previously showing the Giorgio Armani store in Cidade Jardim. A Carolina Herrera will open soon.

In Iguatemi mall, you can find Gucci and Dolce & Gabbana.


----------



## lokinyc (Sep 17, 2002)

Keep your man close, girlfriend. He's being cruised!  Great photos. I really want to go to SP soon.


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Gölem II said:


> But this list is by Gdp, nothing about how rich people is.. if Sao Paolo has almost 20 million....and Washington 600.000 ....what counts is the money people have (there's the richness of a city)



For a more accurate information about your doubt

http://www.citymayors.com/economics/richest_cities.html


----------

